# Teach me about the different Cichlids please!



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't see a 'Beginner" section, so I thought I would just start a thread here.

I must tell you... I am very overwhelmed and intimidated by all the different species of cichlids and different regions. I have spent several hours researching the net and I'm still lost :? :-? 

Can you guys help me understand the pros and cons of Malawi, Tanganyka, South America, Central America, etc...

Sorry for the noobie question, but I appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

that is a huge question heh...

Basically it depends on the tank size you have or plan on having. the bigger the better for cichlids. If you are less than 55G i would say that limits the types of cichlids you can get. As a generalization and others may disagree with me..

Central/South Americans tend to be larger and more aggressive but imo have more personality(Oscars and Jack Dempsey etc)

Africans have much more varieties, much more colorful and wide array of choices. Africans are the poor mans saltwater tank! They also can be crowded to dispel some of the aggression which is nice, not sure you can crowd CA/SA cichlids.

Both are hearty fish and can survive many water conditions. So now its up to you.. the tank size, your budget and your dedication to doing water changes will determine a lot of which fish to get.

Personally if you have a 55G or larger I am an Oscar fan :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *HaleMoana*,

As *Romble* said,


> that is a huge question heh...


I can't really comment to much on most cichlids as I stick to dwarf South American cichlids in planted South American community tanks. Usually a pair or trio of cichlids, some tetras and catfish.

Some people think it's a bit of a waste having so few cichlids in a tank, but I like seeing thier natural behaviour amongst fish they would be found in close proximity to. Plus I like the small fancy plecos as well, and this is one way I can mix both types of fish in the one tank.

Here are some photos/profiles of the cichlids and catfish I like:
Laetacara
Apistogramma
L-Numbers
Corydoras species


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

When I wanted to expand on my fish list, I went to the *Profiles* section on this web sight. Look at the different fish. Then I googled that one fish to see if I really wanted it and if it was available in my area. Doing this will narrow your search and make it easier to decide. Try to search other forums to get advice and opinions. The more you know will help keep harmony in your tanks. Sometimes it's easier to start with the easy fish than work up to harder to raise fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have no preference going in, start with your pH. What is it? You will find fishkeeping much easier and therefore much more enjoyable if you don't have to do major chemistry every week when you change 30% to 50% of the water in your tanks.

Do you already have a tank? What size is it? Think about a 55G or larger if you have options.

The other thing that helped me, in the Profiles section at the top before you choose a lake there are two links: Old World Gallery and New World Gallery or something like that. Those give some example pictures of many of the types of cichlids. You might see what you like there and then explore additional examples in the Profiles.

Also once you have chosen Malawi, Tang or other, the Cookie Cutter set ups in the Library are extremely helpful to get an idea of number of fish and tankmates.


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. This site really has been a ton of help!

To answer a few of the questions... I have a 75 gallon reef ready that I will be setting up. And I have a Wet/Dry for the sump ready to be plumbed in. I am looking to DIY my own background after seeing some of those in the library here (great stuff!). 
I already have an established reef tank, so I am ready for the weekly water changes. That shouldn't be an issue.

After spending several hours thumbing through the Profiles, I am leaning towards the Africans. Especially with my size tank. Still open to suggestions though!!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

DJRansome gave some good advice. It's easiest when you think of the cichlids as divided into New World and Old World.

New World means the cichlid comes from South or Central America. Many of those from South America are dwarfs, which means you have them in smaller tanks i.e. 30-55. These usually need lower pH and some of then do very well in planted tanks. Some popular ones are blue rams, Bolivian rams, angels and apistogrammas. These do well in pair or harems (depending) with dither fish such as tetras, plus cories and BN plecos.

The Old World cichilds are "Africans." These typically need a higher pH and most don't need or do well with plants. They can be aggressive and you need to be VERY careful about your stocking list. They also interbred, which is another reason you watch your stocking list. Your options usually are a tank of 1M to multiple Fs or an all male tank.

When you focus on what your tap water is like and how big of a tank you want, then you can start to narrow from the list.

Good luck!


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

I also have an RO/DI unit for my saltwater reef. I was hoping that I wouldn't need it for my cichlid tank, but I will use it if it's recomended.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

You should be able to do 3 to 4 groups of Mbuna in a 75 gallon tank. For most species you would want a ratio of 1 male to 3/4 females. To cut down on chances of aggression or hybrids pick only 1 group from a genus. The next part is picking a fish from 2 to 3 more genus that are different in color and barring from the first species you picked. Also try to pick fish that have the same diet needs and habitat. 
An example of 4 different genus is Cynotilapia afra, Iodotropheus sprengerae, Labidochromis, and Pseudotropheus.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You could do mbunas, as recommended already, or an all male peacock/hap tank, which is very colorful and my preference.  There are a number of threads on how to do this type of tank.

What is your tap pH? Mine is more than 7 and I use a crushed coral substrate and some Rift Lake buffer to get it a bit higher for Africans. I do not use RO water unless I'm trying to push pH lower (like in SA tanks).


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

My tap pH is about 7.4


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

HaleMoana said:


> My tap pH is about 7.4


New World here we come... :lol:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Really, you go go either way. You can mix RO water with your tap (or just use your tap as most would do fine) for South Americans (or add C02 to lower pH) or use a crushed coral substrate and lace rock and a Rift Lake buffer for Malawi's. Your choice!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Or not mess with the water at all and go central americans ... :thumb:


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

Theres an article in the libary under Africans that tells you how Africans are better :lol: 
You could also go for Tangs, with a 75 gallons you could have a bunch of different set ups. In my 65 I have a pair of Alto. Clavus, a group of Paracyp. Nigripinnis and a colony of 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus. But you could change the Paracyps for Cyps and the Multies for just about anyother shelldweller. I like the multies because they breed like rabbits and the interaction between the three species is interesting also. If your into breeding Paracyps are easy too, I just woke up one day and bang four little fry. I'm probably going to get a goby in the near furture as well (to keep algae down) so if you still haven't picked your fish by then I'll let you know how it's going.


----------

